# Ashford Hangers-Thanks for posting about a brilliant walk h0lly!!!



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

So after looking at h0llys thread on here I realised that Ashford Hangers was only 30minutes up the road from me so decided to check it out. I have been unwell recently (ectopic pregnancy) but at feeling tonnes better now so decided to venture out somewhere new for a breath of fresh air.

It was wet, muddy, muddy and slippery 

Thankfully took OH landrover meaning the wet dogs didnt have to go in my car

So we first ventured up the tracks being grateful we had wellies (well I did OH wore walking boots)










Dylan decided he had got himself hot and bothered skidding about so decided it was time for a lay down










So we explored the paths inside the nature reserve for a hour or so and then we found this (where H0lly lost dog toys, I did look couldnt find any)

Can you spot Dylan?









There he is!!









Now this photo would have been lovely if I had taken it at a good angle but it means the world to me.










Teal is a springer x lab which would mean 2 things 1) he is named after a duck so should act like one 2)he is two water working dogs which means he should love swimming....NO!!! However since gundog training he has had to retrieve dummys from water and slowly I have been edging them further from the sloping bank of the river we use so he has to have a little swim. Today he was jumping of the steep banks I was so pleased with him. Even though his technique (aka paddle steamer) is interesting. Have a look:

Teals first swim - YouTube

And Dylan deciding that size really does matter!!

Dylan swimming chooses big stick - YouTube

Please ignore my voice in these its embarrassing 

But highly recommend this place for a lovely afternoons walk


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

They seem to really enjoy themselves 

Nice pics & vids, paddle steamer


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I am so glad you enjoyed it ! It's a lovely peaceful place  if a little muddy  brilliant pics. Love the swimming ones x


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

Great swimming Teal! Our old collie cross used to swim like that, she got a bit less splashy with practise.


----------

